# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  نتيجة (التحريرى) دبلوم العلوم الجنائية 2013

## كريم المصرى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
ان الله لايضيع اجر من احسن عملا 
 صدق الله العظيم
::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::  :::::::
1-أحمد الهادي يوسف حرف
2-أحمد علاء بدوي عبد الفتاح
3- احمد محمد محمود يوسف
4-اسامة سعيد السيد الصادق
5-الهام سعيد طاهر السيد
6- أمنية صلاح خيري محمد
7- حازم فيصل عبد الكريم ابراهيم
8-حمدي رجب عبد الهادي محمد
9- دعاء مصطفى محمد سلامة
10- سلامة رياض محمد سلامة
11- شيرين علي علي محمود
12-كريم السيد محمد مرسي
13-محمد جودة السيد محمد حنفي
14-محمود عبد المنعم محمد خليل
15-محمود محمد مصطفى
16- نسمة عبد القادر حامد دحروج
17-هند أحمد السيد محمد عبد الفتاح
18- وليد أحمد السيد عبد الحميد
19-ياسمينا علي سليمان حسن


1111.jpg

الف الف الف مبررررررررررررررررروك وعقبال الشفوى يااااااااااااااااااارب

ونلتمس من سيادكتم يا دكتورة شيماء تأجيل الشفوى فنحن اعدادنا بسيطة 
والاغلبية لم تذاكر الشفوى كويس - احباطا وخوفا وانشغالا بنتيجة التحريرى واحوال مصر .

مع تحياتى لكم
نااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجح والحمدلله
أشكرك واحمد فضلك يااااااااااااارب

----------


## السيدغنيمى توفيق ابراهيم

مليون مبروك من القلب............ اقدم مشاعر الفرحة بالحب.............واتمنى لكم التوفيق يارب :Friendship:

----------


## جاسر

ألف مبروك 

ونتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## guyver3

مفيش اخبار عن القانون العام لو حد يعرف

----------


## Yousra ashraf

انتو متاكيدين انى دى اسماء الناجين فقط

----------


## كريم المصرى

شكرا يا استاذ سيد - وتمنايتى لك بكل النجاح ان الله يقدر كما يشاء فاصبر على ما تراه - اتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## كريم المصرى

*شكرا يا استاذ جاسرررررررررررررررر   وانت ايضا 
*

----------


## كريم المصرى

جاى فير - العام لا اعلم عنه شئ ولاكن راجع الادارة - مع تمنياتى لكم بالتوفيق

----------


## كريم المصرى

*يسرا - هذه الاسماء هى التى نشرها موظف الادارة المختص بالعدد وبالاسم - ولكى حق التظلم ان اتيح ذلك - راجعى الادارة على كل حال 

ربنا يوفقك 
*

----------


## hesham.nassar

الف مليون مبروك لكل من وفقة ربة وتمنياتى الخالصة من القلب بالتوفيق فى امتحانات الشفوى

----------


## hesham.nassar

الف مليون مبروك لكل من وفقة ربة وتمنياتى الخالصة من القلب بالتوفيق فى امتحانات الشفوى

----------


## hesham.nassar

*( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد ))*

----------


## السيدغنيمى توفيق ابراهيم

بوصفك المتحدث عن المنتدى....... لا اعلم ان كنت تعلم  ام لا تعلم  .... من   انا..... القضية تبقى قضية  رابحة او خاسرة  واظل انا .....فالعلم  ليس شهادة فى مدرسة الهوى.....العلم لغة لايكفى لدراستها سنة........ والنهاية لم تحسم بعد حتى اصبر انا ......فلعلك يا صديقى تصبر معى  ويحكم اللة بعدلة لنا :Icecream:

----------


## كريم المصرى

كلنا هنا فى خدمة الدكتورة شيماء وخدمتنا بعضنا البعض فلست انا متحدث عن المنتدى ولاكن هذا واجب علي - عندما تغيب صاحبتة عن المنتدى - فانا مكانها اساعدها -
وربنا يعينهم جميعا ومن علمنى حرفا سرت له عبدا - ومن حيث القضية فالقضية مصدرها القدر والقدر ما قدره الله بناء على افعال الانسان .
فان ربحت فان فعل الانسان هو المصدر غير المباشر للنتيجة والعكس بالعكس .
عامة ربنا يوفقنا جميعا يا استاذ سيد مع تمنياتى للجميع . 
 :Smile:

----------


## السيدغنيمى توفيق ابراهيم

لست ممن يهوى التجريح..........فلا تغضب من شخص صريح..........ليس خادمأ  بغرض التلميح.......بل طالبأ العلم والفيصل التصحيح.........  وقدر اللة  نصبر علية بالشكر والتسبيح.......  فالقدر ليس عقاب او محبة بأمر صريح؟......... وفعل الانسان  لة مالكين اليس هذا صحيح.........ولكن لايمنع اختلاف الفكر معك  يا صديقى من الثناء عليك لاحترامك......... ولسوف ادعو لك اللة  بالتوفيق فى صلاة التراويح..........

----------


## مركز تدريب جلف

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------

